# Reputable Breeder in Washington?



## Dreaming_for_Maltese (Jul 16, 2008)

Hi, 
I was wondering if there were any reputable breeders preferably show breeders in WA that you know of? I am not looking to breed just a wonderful pet :biggrin:


----------



## tamizami (May 1, 2007)

I cannot speak for any of these breeders, but they are on the AMA list for 2007:

Hi Lite Maltese
Senoj Maltese
Myi Maltese
Leshay Maltese
Baybreeze Maltese

I would also suggest locating a nearby AKC conformation dog show - you can usually meet a few of the local breeders and some not-so-local ones as well. Here is a link to the shows: http://www.barayevents.com/show_data.phtml...ewupcomingshows

Good luck in finding your new baby!


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

QUOTE (Dreaming_for_Maltese @ Jul 16 2008, 03:38 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=606367


> Hi,
> I was wondering if there were any reputable breeders preferably show breeders in WA that you know of? I am not looking to breed just a wonderful pet :biggrin:[/B]


Hi!

I don't know how far you are from Portland, but there is a maltese specialty tomorrow (july 17 and 18th) plus an all breed show on sat and sun at the Expo center in Portland. I'm in Portland right now and will be showing. Feel free to send me a PM if you need any info about it!


----------

